# Surefire 9P help



## 3000k (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I just ordered a surefire 9P on clearance for 59.99 from Cabelas.

I have some AW 18650 Protected 2900 mAh Rechargeable Lithium Batteries for another light. I was wondering if these batteries will work with the Lumens Factory IMR-9 500 lumen lamp (for use with IMR(LiMN) Batteries ONLY).
http://www.lighthound.com/Lumens-Fa...e-C-P-Z-Series-IMR-Batteries-ONLY_p_2836.html

If not will they work well with this lamp, Lumens Factory HO-9 High Output 9 volt 320 Lumens Lamp?
http://www.lighthound.com/Lumens-Fa...ssembly-for-SureFire-C-P-Z-Series_p_1018.html

Also I understand that the body has to be bored out to accept the batteries. How difficult is this to do, do you have any tips?
Will primary batteries still work fine or will they need a sleeve?


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 25, 2011)

What's your plan to fit 2x18650 in the 9P?

The AW18650-2900 cells should be able to handle the current draw from the IMR-9 with no problems. What the issue may be is voltage sag under load. If you used IMR 18650s, you might get more lumens because those cells will sag less. On the other hand, you may get longer run time with the LiCo chemistry cells.

You might consider IMR 18500s.


----------



## 3000k (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you need to bore it and add an extension for two IMR 18500s


----------



## Not So Bright (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes and no. Yes it needs to be bored, no extension needed. 2 X 18500 = 3 primary cells, 2 X 18650 = 4 primary cells length, you will need a extension for this set up.


----------



## 3000k (Oct 25, 2011)

Will the Oveready Zero Resistance Z41 Upgrade work with two 18500s? Is it a worthwhile upgrade?


----------



## Not So Bright (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, it will work and may give you a little more output.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 25, 2011)

Good info above. To summarize:

A bored 9P will run a single 18650, with a dummy cell (6P)

A bored 9P will run two 18500s (or 18490's) directly

A bored 9P, combined with a bored A19 will run two 18650's

A bored 9P, combined with a bored A14 will run three 18500's

The ZR is most useful with IMR's and direct drive setups

99.9% of incan lamps are DD.


----------



## nzgunnie (Oct 26, 2011)

Or, you could simply use two 17500s and the stock P90 for an excellent light with as much (or possibly slightly more) output than running it on CR123s, and about the same run time too. Not as exciting perhaps, but an excellent and practical set up.


----------



## 3000k (Oct 27, 2011)

I realized that I need more than 15 min of runtime so I am leaning towards getting the 320 lm drop in and unsing the stock if a greater runtime is needed. My plan is to bore it out and use an A19 for my 18650 batteries. 

My question though is when boring it out do I need to leave a so called battery retainer at the front of the light? I don't care if the batteries slide through but I am concerned if that lip is needed to make contact with the outter drop in spring?


----------



## ampdude (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't see the point of boring a stock Surefire aluminum light when there are new 18mm aftermarket bodies available in the marketplace by people like fivemega.


----------



## Vesper (Oct 29, 2011)

ampdude said:


> I don't see the point of boring a stock Surefire aluminum light when there are new 18mm aftermarket bodies available in the marketplace by people like fivemega.



Hmmm. Maybe they just want their stock surefire 9P bored. I know it made mine that much more versatile.


----------



## silenttim (Oct 11, 2012)

What about running one of these 450+ lumen Cree R5's with two 17500's?

[promotional hyperlink deleted - Kestrel]


----------



## fivemega (Oct 13, 2012)

silenttim said:


> What about running one of these 450+ lumen Cree R5's with two 17500's?



*This is Incandescent subforum. 
Your Incandescent recommendation is welcome.*


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 13, 2012)

If the OP is still looking for a suitable dropin & battery configuration one year later he is an exceedingly patient person.


----------

